# Mod 510 connection with spill cover?



## stevie g (27/10/15)

I need to insulate my mod for when my tank wets itself.

I have the glass protector I have the silicone cover I have sealed the bottom against liquid ingress now the last part I'm stuck on is how to deal the 510 area.

I need a material that is floppy. I plan to cut a circular disc about 26mm diameter with a hole in the center and put it where the attie screw into the mod. I want the material on the outside of my silicone cover so when my tank leaks it will run down the outside of the cover.

At the moment it runs inside of The cover and spreads quickly. Cleaning is a pain.

So if anyone can provide input on material that will sort of flop and not stick out like plastic etc.

Any ideas are welcome.

The pic is to illustrate what I mean/explained. You can see that the only part left to insulate is the 510 to body area.


----------



## Silver (27/10/15)

Why not get a topper that doesnt leak @Sprint ?
Or do you just love the vape on what you have?
What atomiser is it?


----------



## blujeenz (27/10/15)

The 2 options I can think of are,

silicone bake/microwave mat about 0.5mm thick and a translucent red color, about R70

a sort of siliconey icing bag, pale blue a lot thinner (.2mm) but might not take kindly to juice spills, about R30
I bought both at Plastics for Africa here in Cape Town, maybe theres one up there your way, either way if you decide on the icing bag try checking it first with a drop of juice. (stealth mode of course)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## stevie g (27/10/15)

@blujeenz thanks for the suggestions will go check it out .
@Silver I'm enamoured with my tank, cthulhu v2. Any tanks you heard of with the same performance but leak proof?.
I had the Sapor but now own the Aeolus which is just better and absolutely leak proof but I'm tired of dripping and driving.

I've never had such a dense vape on a tank as the Cthulhu v2 just insane. Sometimes I think I'm getting liquid in my mouth when hitting it because of the density but I'll dry pull and nothing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (28/10/15)

Ah ok, thanks @Sprint 
Sounds awesome though
Good luck with the DIY job


----------



## blujeenz (28/10/15)

@Sprint imo the blue one would look more stylish under the orange sleeve.
I had a drop of 3mg vanilla from Vape mob's intense range on both of them overnight and they seemed fine, no swelling or any other obvious oddities


----------

